# WCG Recruitment ideas??



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's about time to start looking at ways to recruit new WCG members. I'm hoping team members have some good ideas to help "entice" other TPU members to participate. Thoughts?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 9, 2009)

Just advertise for support. I'd say having a list of what popular CPU's can attain ppd-wise might be useful, we have a section dedicated which definately will attract attention, lots of threads created in that section, some help threads, TPU is definately on the right track. I'd say have competitions but it seems if you don't have a small farm or an I7 or 2 at 4.5ghz+, having any chance at winning is fruitless. 

Maybe some front-page banner/tpu wcg logo that links to the WCG part of the forum? Really in a few short months, TPU's WCG team has grown substantially, I bet it will continue to. I say let's keep rollin, and see who's interested in joining up with a very strong running WCG team.


----------



## denice25 (Jun 9, 2009)

post the info. or advertise how to joined.... that's the best way to recruit....


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Throw a WCG party at the playboy mansion? Members Only?


----------



## Bundy (Jun 9, 2009)

I think a small space on TPU home page to promote membership and support for the team. It would also be nice if we all had a "uniform" to wear. i.e. WCG signatures or avatars, depending on points accrued. I want my 10,000 badge

It would of course be highly promotional if a company were to donate hardware as prizes that could be reasonably won by any member e.g. random draw, 1 entry per 100 points. It all depends on whether there is a donor available. If I made graphics cards, I'd donate 1 a month for exchange for promotional kudos, but unfortunately I'm not a hardware manufacturer.

I'd love a ticket for the playboy party but I suspect my wife would give me the BSOD


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bundy said:


> I think a small space on TPU home page to promote membership and support for the team. It would also be nice if we all had *a "uniform" to wear. i.e. WCG signatures or avatars*, depending on points accrued. I want my 10,000 badge
> 
> It would of course be highly promotional if a company were to donate hardware as prizes that could be reasonably won by any member e.g. random draw, 1 entry per 100 points. It all depends on whether there is a donor available. If I made graphics cards, I'd donate 1 a month for exchange for promotional kudos, but unfortunately I'm not a hardware manufacturer.
> 
> I'd love a ticket for the playboy party but I suspect my wife would give me the BSOD



Some teams have a special color for the user name.  Any recognition should be for crunching and not attainment of specific goals/level of contribution.  You don't want to alienate the smaller contributors.....all the work is valuable, just some have ability to contribute more.

It's about "Team work".


----------



## A novice (Jun 9, 2009)

We have a secret weapon at XS.  It's called Movieman he does a lot of recruiting and helps to keep the WCG forum active.  I have been very busy lately, but have called in to see how things were going and this sub forum has been very quiet.  It needs to be kept active so people will come and look and hopefully join this team.



mike047 said:


> Some teams have a special color for the user name.  Any recognition should be for crunching and not attainment of specific goals/level of contribution.  You don't want to alienate the smaller contributors.....all the work is valuable, just some have ability to contribute more.
> 
> It's about "Team work".



I would personally like to thank Mike not just for crunching with TPU but for the knowledge he brought with him to help other crunchers solve their problems.
I sent Mike a PM at XS asking him to help out at TPU.  So thanks again mike I owe you one if you need my help at any time send me a PM at XS
               Rob


----------



## loonym (Jun 9, 2009)

A novice nailed it. The best recruitment tool is the example of the members that are here. You guys can make this the most happening section on TPU!


----------



## Baleful (Jun 9, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Just advertise for support. *I'd say having a list of what popular CPU's can attain ppd-wise might be useful*, we have a section dedicated which definately will attract attention, lots of threads created in that section, some help threads, TPU is definately on the right track. I'd say have competitions but it seems if you don't have a small farm or an I7 or 2 at 4.5ghz+, having any chance at winning is fruitless.
> 
> Maybe some front-page banner/tpu wcg logo that links to the WCG part of the forum? Really in a few short months, TPU's WCG team has grown substantially, I bet it will continue to. I say let's keep rollin, and see who's interested in joining up with a very strong running WCG team.



There's a list here


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

I've thought about this, and as much as it can seem controversial, a contest works wonders. The only problem is we don't have sponsorship as a team or as a site, so any prize would have to be put together from the group or one member's donation. But most teams are doing contests and rewards in some form, and it always helps show a surge in team growth. 

Now it'd be down to fine details from there. Allow new members from outside TPU to join and enter the contest? Only pre-existing members of TPU? Most times the most controversy is when one team feels their team is getting 'stolen' from when members migrate for a contest. Another source is some people feel Joe Just Joined with 2 posts who promptly leaves after wards shouldn't be included. However putting limitations on both these things can seem 'unfair'. It turns into a juggling act really.

An additional prize for people who already crunch / fold as opposed to new members started since the contest starts? 2 prizes would be required but it would show as an extra thanks to people already involved that they get a chance to win a 'current member' prize as well as the main contest prize.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I've thought about this, and as much as it can seem controversial, a contest works wonders. The only problem is we don't have sponsorship as a team or as a site, so any prize would have to be put together from the group or one member's donation. But most teams are doing contests and rewards in some form, and it always helps show a surge in team growth.
> 
> Now it'd be down to fine details from there. Allow new members from outside TPU to join and enter the contest? Only pre-existing members of TPU? Most times the most controversy is when one team feels their team is getting 'stolen' from when members migrate for a contest. Another source is some people feel Joe Just Joined with 2 posts who promptly leaves after wards shouldn't be included. However putting limitations on both these things can seem 'unfair'. It turns into a juggling act really.
> 
> An additional prize for people who already crunch / fold as opposed to new members started since the contest starts? 2 prizes would be required but it would show as an extra thanks to people already involved that they get a chance to win a 'current member' prize as well as the main contest prize.



PaulieG! that's where those cookies can go!!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I've thought about this, and as much as it can seem controversial,* a contest works wonders*. The only problem is we don't have sponsorship as a team or as a site, so any prize would have to be put together from the group or one member's donation. But most teams are doing contests and rewards in some form, and it always helps show a surge in team growth.
> 
> Now it'd be down to fine details from there. Allow new members from outside TPU to join and enter the contest? Only pre-existing members of TPU? Most times the most controversy is when one team feels their team is getting 'stolen' from when members migrate for a contest. Another source is some people feel Joe Just Joined with 2 posts who promptly leaves after wards shouldn't be included. However putting limitations on both these things can seem 'unfair'. It turns into a juggling act really.
> 
> An additional prize for people who already crunch / fold as opposed to new members started since the contest starts? 2 prizes would be required but it would show as an extra thanks to people already involved that they get a chance to win a 'current member' prize as well as the main contest prize.



When I folded for ExtremeOverclocking[the stats people] we ran a contest for 3 or 4 months.  It was for "active" crunchers.  We advertised for 6 weeks before the contest to allow for "new" crunchers to join.

Prizes were donated by myself and a couple of other team members.  We finally got a little sponsorship for some prizes.

Bottom line, during the contest, greatly improved participation.  Did everybody stay, no....but some did.

If team leaders can find prizes to award it would generate interest and new crunchers, I'm sure.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

Agreed, and that's a good method to help weed out some of the people after a quick prize. Length of contest especially will deter people not looking to make a commitment. Pre advertising would help as well. Did you say once the contest is started the contest list is defined or did you allow mid contest entrants?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Agreed, and that's a good method to help weed out some of the people after a quick prize. Length of contest especially will deter people not looking to make a commitment. Pre advertising would help as well. Did you say once the contest is started the contest list is defined or did you allow mid contest entrants?



It was a long time back[4 years] but I think we allowed entry during the contest but with a required period of crunching before being eligible for prizes.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

Right like a pre-requisite target. Well, the easy part would be the drawing up the rules, the tough part is the prizes and administering of said contest.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Right like a pre-requisite target. Well, the easy part would be the drawing up the rules, the tough part is the prizes and administering of said contest.



I mostly donated and mailed the prizes.  There was a method to determine the weekly winners based on points, but I stayed out of the higher math.

IIRC some one donated crunching time to the weekly winner a time or two.  Prizes can be anything just need someone to take point and find people/companies/forums interested in donating something for the prizes.


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2009)

Free Candy!!!!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Free Candy!!!!



I had a girlfriend named candy


----------



## Baleful (Jun 9, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I had a girlfriend named candy



Haha, was she a stripper?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

OK guys. I think I'd like to set up a contest with some donated prizes. I'll make some inquires to see if we might be able to come up with a donation for prizes, either from members or from a contact or two that I have. I'm thinking maybe we need to do a contest that is not based on a race for point. Rather a raffle for members who have crunched for a minimum number of points over a certain time period. Something like a minumum of 50,000 points over 3 months, considering 1000 PPD for 90 days will bring 90,000. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys. I think I'd like to set up a contest with some donated prizes. I'll make some inquires to see if we might be able to come up with a donation for prizes, either from members or from a contact or two that I have. I'm thinking maybe we need to do a contest that is not based on a race for point. Rather a raffle for members who have crunched for a minimum number of points over a certain time period. Something like a minumum of 50,000 points over 3 months. Does that sound reasonable?



T.T 
I wont make it.....


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

Roughly 560 points a day? Sounds fair, I might be able to scrounge up a few extra PPD here and there. Bring the laptop (Turion X2 lmao) into the works.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys. I think I'd like to set up a contest with some donated prizes. I'll make some inquires to see if we might be able to come up with a donation for prizes, either from members or from a contact or two that I have. I'm thinking maybe we need to do a contest that is not based on a race for point. Rather a raffle for members who have crunched for a minimum number of points over a certain time period. Something like a minumum of 50,000 points over 3 months, considering 1000 PPD for 90 days will bring 90,000. Does that sound reasonable?



These things are always tricky.  The people who bring in the most points, obvioulsy have the most and best products (i.e. dont need prizes really) the people at the bottom, are the people who don't have the best.  The points/month is a good idea, however 500 ppd isn't too hard to acquire and therefore would require giving out a lot of prizes.  I avg. like 1300/day (FCstats) and rank like 22-25 which means there are at least 20+ people that can win.. plus all the people who are above 500.  So either someone gives out a lot of great prizes and loses money.. or the prizes are fans or something.   I like where this is going though! 

What are you using as the stats??  Probably would make a difference.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> These things are always tricky.  The people who bring in the most points, obvioulsy have the most and best products (i.e. dont need prizes really) the people at the bottom, are the people who don't have the best.  The points/month is a good idea, however 500 ppd isn't too hard to acquire and therefore would require giving out a lot of prizes.  I avg. like 1300/day (FCstats) and rank like 22-25 which means there are at least 20+ people that can win.. plus all the people who are above 500.  So either someone gives out a lot of great prizes and loses money.. or the prizes are fans or something.   I like where this is going though!
> 
> What are you using as the stats??  Probably would make a difference.



No, no, no  I'm looking at one bigger prize. It would be a raffle, and any who get at least 50,000 points will get their name in for the prize. The winner would be chosen at random.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No, no, no  I'm looking at one bigger prize. It would be a raffle, and any who get at least 50,000 points will get their name in for the prize. The winner would be chosen at random.



   Glad that was clarified hahah.

Maximum of 1 ticket no matter how many points one has?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, just once you get to that number you have your name dropped in a hat. Weeds out people who just sign up last day attempting to get their name on a list without the points requirement.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Glad that was clarified hahah.
> 
> Maximum of 1 ticket no matter how many points one has?



Yes. That may not seem entirely fair. However, this is about recruiting new members. Most of us who are dedicated to the cause will be included, but most of us already crunch for greater reasons than a prize. The prize will help new members to come, and hopefully they will stay for greater reasons.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 9, 2009)

I do like prizes.. but what if we exclude the over all pie members? I don't know how the other 9 members in pie feel, but the fact that I get pie is enough prize for me..  Don't get me wrong don't exclude the daily pie receivers that don't have over all pie. 

I do like the concept Paulieg great idea!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I do like prizes.. but what if we exclude the over all pie members? I don't know how the other 9 members in pie feel, but the fact that I get pie is enough prize for me..  Don't get me wrong don't exclude the daily pie receivers that don't have over all pie.
> I do like the concept Paulieg great idea!





I think people should be able to choose if they're eligible or not (meeting the point requirement not available to choice lol). I mean the people in the top 10 are also donating massive amounts of electricity so they might like a prize to show a little extra recognition. But, either way it'll do good to bring in people.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yes. That may not seem entirely fair. However, this is about recruiting new members. Most of us who are dedicated to the cause will be included, but most of us already crunch for greater reasons than a prize. The prize will help new members to come, and hopefully they will stay for greater reasons.



Good deal.  You should open a paypal account so people can help donate to the "prize."  I have access to my moms, she won't mind donating a few bucks  

Any ideas on a prize yet?  Hard to give away mobo/RAM/CPU as if its DDR3, DDR2 people can't use, mobo = too specific to ones current equipment. Maybe a newegg giftcard? PSU? HDD?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Good deal.  You should open a paypal account so people can help donate to the "prize."  I have access to my moms, she won't mind donating a few bucks
> 
> Any ideas on a prize yet?  Hard to give away mobo/RAM/CPU as if its DDR3, DDR2 people can't use, mobo = too specific to ones current equipment. Maybe a newegg giftcard? PSU? HDD?



I'm working on a couple of donations now. What I may ask for is donations to help cover shipping, since one of the potential donations will be heavy. This will also need to be USA only due to the shipping costs. What I need to know, is who would be willing to donate a few bucks to help out with some shipping costs!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, if I win (in Canada) I'd gladly pay shipping for a free whatever. On any of the prizes. As long as you aren't shipping me an elephant. The prize isn't an elephant is it Paulie?


----------



## Bundy (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a car of course!

If freighting the prize is not worth it, I guess the prize could be donated back to TPU for another contest.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm working on a couple of donations now. What I may ask for is donations to help cover shipping, since one of the potential donations will be heavy. This will also need to be USA only due to the shipping costs. What I need to know, is who would be willing to donate a few bucks to help out with some shipping costs!!



Guessing its a case!   I'll chip in a couple of bucks.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2009)

We can make a contest each week who ever has a personal best gets there name shown on the front page for a week and so on 

I would gladly help out except my 4870x2 dont do well in folding as i been reading

for prizes it could be games, software, maybe a video card or something ?

we shouldn't really be giving prizes because you should feel good about giving back


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> We can make a contest each week who ever has a personal best gets there name shown on the front page for a week and so on
> 
> I would gladly help out except my 4870x2 dont do well in folding as i been reading
> 
> ...



It's not folding, it's crunching and cpu bound. Of course it should be for giving back, but some people need some encouragement. 

I think this raffle is a go. I'll be working on getting it posted as a news story, and I need to hear from those of you willing to chip in a few dollars for shipping. For those in the the top 10, I'd like a vote on whether or not the "power crunchers" should be included in the raffle. Since I moderate, I will take myself out.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 10, 2009)

Paulie, we did a WCG contest a few weeks back, which failed ultimately lol.  However, if you need any help/tips/advice whatever feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> What I need to know, is who would be willing to donate a few bucks to help out with some shipping costs!!



I will take care of this for the team


----------



## Duxx (Jun 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will take care of this for the team



What a nice guy 

I'll still chip in a couple of bucks to maybe make the prize a little sweeter?  LMK.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I will take care of this for the team



Bogmali steps up big time!!!  Duxx has pledged a couple of bucks, and so will I. Anyone else? I already think I have a prize donor. I'm going to contact the news staff about this, and hopefully in the next couple of days we can get some buzz going, and have the competition going within the week. 



Baleful said:


> Paulie, we did a WCG contest a few weeks back, which failed ultimately lol.  However, if you need any help/tips/advice whatever feel free to shoot me a PM.



I have faith in our members. We will make it work.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't mind contributing some cash for shipping or for a prize ~
Just let me know how and when to donate!


----------



## Duxx (Jun 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Bogmali steps up big time!!!  Duxx has pledged a couple of bucks, and so will I. Anyone else? I already think I have a prize donor. I'm going to contact the news staff about this, and hopefully in the next couple of days we can get some buzz going, and have the competition going within the week.



be sure and let me know BEFORE MONDAY.  I leave for vacation on monday to Peru and I most likely won't have internet for 3-4 weeks. (definitely not transferring money from some internet cafe down there... )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 10, 2009)

Great ideas here guys! I will use this recruitment program as a model for the Folding Team! I may be able to scrape up a little cash and/or hardware to help.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2009)

I really think paulie should get some cookies made up and ready to ship


----------



## Baleful (Jun 10, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Bogmali steps up big time!!!  Duxx has pledged a couple of bucks, and so will I. Anyone else? I already think I have a prize donor. I'm going to contact the news staff about this, and hopefully in the next couple of days we can get some buzz going, and have the competition going within the week.
> 
> 
> 
> I have faith in our members. We will make it work.



I'm sure you guys will do great.  Ours never took off because of bad implementation.  Did it at the wrong time and in the wrong way.  

Good luck to yah


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone wanna know what the prize will be, or should we keep it a secret until the news posting? LOL It's a good one....

http://www.xclio.com/products/case-xclio-1000.htm#details

Thanks to a very generous donor...


----------



## bogmali (Jun 10, 2009)

NICE PRICE.....As one of the "top-ten" crunchers, I'll be the first to eliminate myself from contention


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

As soon as we can get a news post done on this, we'll open up the contest. I'm hoping this will happen in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice prize! Paulieg!



bogmali said:


> NICE PRICE.....As one of the "top-ten" crunchers, *I'll be the first to eliminate myself from contention*



Hey, I was the first  lol.. hehe


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2009)

It's good to see the leaders give new members and under performing members a better shot at this prize. Night all. More details on the contest to come tomorrow.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> NICE PRICE.....As one of the "top-ten" crunchers, I'll be the first *to eliminate myself* from contention



I'm with you


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Some teams have a special color for the user name.  Any recognition should be for crunching and not attainment of specific goals/level of contribution.  You don't want to alienate the smaller contributors.....all the work is valuable, just some have ability to contribute more.
> 
> It's about "Team work".



I like this idea, especially for us poor yobs who live too far away to make shipping worthwhile.
The competition is a good idea, but let's try a few different approaches.

Quite a few of us do have avatars that show we fold/crunch, but something unique that is forum wide would be nice. Even if it's the ability to have the relevant icons under our username  area, such as the yahoo and msn icons. Ideally this would have to be allocated by mods so as to make it a real badge of honour, so to say. The different colour user names is not a bad idea either. Maybe Paulieg can run this by W1zzard?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

That's a nice Idea KW!!
A badge of some sorts below system specs or something...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I'm with you



Great! 3 out of 10 so far including myself. 

 I'd like to thank all of our members for making the time to put in some work for our team daily! The last couple of days I've notice everyone has contributed work! *Every member* is doing great! Thank you!


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> NICE PRICE.....As one of the "top-ten" crunchers, I'll be the first to eliminate myself from contention




Count me out also.


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> NICE PRICE.....As one of the "top-ten" crunchers, I'll be the first to eliminate myself from contention



i'm in canada(seem to be for u.s people only) and i can buy my hardware by myself so you can count me out also


----------



## 123bob (Jun 10, 2009)

Our crunching brothers and sisters from Team 2ch were featured in an interview on WCG.  Link Here.  They are the number 1 team in the world with thousands of members.

Congrats to them for the WCG interview.   I think they have shown themselves to be an honorable and very capable team.  :yepp: :up:

There may be nuggets in the interview for recruitment ideas.  Some of the techniques they use are interesting.  Apparently they have contests between various sub forums.  Kind of like the "liquid cooling" vs. the "Intel" section here.  They are a much bigger team than we are, so this is probably makes sense for them to do.  They apparently have their own stats guru who makes this possible.

Kudos to Team 2ch, crunch on!!

Bob

*EDIT:* Forgot something.....Even though I'm not in your top ten anymore, thanks to you i7 folks.........., I hereby eliminate myself from any competition, raffle, etc, you may have.  I have more than enough hardware laying around here and fold or crunch for 7 different teams now....  Congrats in advance to the prize winner!  *:END EDIT*


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

> *WCG: How have you managed to recruit and maintain so many members?*
> We have set up the Wiki webpages spoken in our language (http://team2ch.info/) to guide the newcomers for WCG and other BOINC projects.
> 
> There are some volunteers who introduced WCG and solicit to join our team by creating video clips. We've also built several frameworks to keep up members' motivation: One of them to create sub-team system, where we compete against each boards within Team 2ch by joining one of the sub-team you'd like to belong with. The another is developed by our great statistician we have in Team 2ch called "Daily-Bulletin" that'll gave us the list of the name of members, points they've earned, work completed and their run-time optimized for each boards. (Here is an example of a Team 2ch video: http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=sCZqzze-n3g)
> ...



I think we should make animated pics and put them up on the front page of TPU


----------



## 123bob (Jun 10, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I think we should make animated pics and put them up on the front page of TPU



Idea just popped into my head.  How about an animation that starts out with a cool WCG graphic of some protein or something getting crunched, that morphs into a bunch of smiling kids representing a cure, followed by a text recruitment message?  Or some variant of that......

Just a fast idea...

Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 10, 2009)

123bob said:


> Idea just popped into my head.  How about an animation that starts out with a cool WCG graphic of some protein or something getting crunched, that morphs into a bunch of smiling kids representing a cure, followed by a text recruitment message?  Or some variant of that......
> 
> Just a fast idea...
> 
> Bob



Good Idea Bob!
I think there should be a competition to make the best animation!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 10, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Good Idea Bob!
> I think there should be a competition to make the best animation!



Agreed. The animation idea would be sweet!
However, I can't make animations  so I'd be outta that one lol


----------



## mike047 (Jun 10, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Count me out also.



Are you out for being in?
or
In for being out


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, we are moving full speed ahead with this. The prize is secured, and the contest should be posted as a news story soon. The contest will begin June 15th. Thanks again to the anonymous prize donor and those who are covering the cost of shipping to the winner!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, we are moving full speed ahead with this. The prize is secured, and the contest should be posted as a news story soon. The contest will begin June 15th. Thanks again to the anonymous prize donor and those who are covering the cost of shipping to the winner!!



Sweet!  Great Job Paulieg! You truly are the "The Mad Moderator" and a great captain!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Sweet!  Great Job Paulieg! You truly are the "The Mad Moderator" and a great captain!



LOL. I'm the moderator, sure enough..and dedicated to the cause. I'm not the captain though. That's fitseries, but I'm not seeing him much in WCG land lately. The real credit goes to those members who have made us one hell of a team to be reckoned with...And those willing to donate a prize and shipping fees to the cause!!

Oh, and one thing I'd like to mention. There are several other good ideas to help with recruitment. I'm not ignoring those suggestions. I can only handle coordinating one thing at a time.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 11, 2009)

Opps..lol Not to take anything away from Fitseries.. Sorry Fitseries..  Paulieg you could make a good co-captain..


----------



## Duxx (Jun 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, we are moving full speed ahead with this. The prize is secured, and the contest should be posted as a news story soon. The contest will begin June 15th. Thanks again to the anonymous prize donor and those who are covering the cost of shipping to the winner!!



Awwww does it have to be anonymous?  Can't we give the guy/gal some credit   Anyways, props on getting it!  When does the contest end?  Or when are you drawing the raffle?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Awwww does it have to be anonymous?  Can't we give the guy/gal some credit   Anyways, props on getting it!  When does the contest end?  Or when are you drawing the raffle?



The contest will run for 90 days, starting June 15th. The raffle will be drawn within a couple of days after the contest ends.


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 11, 2009)

great job Paulieg


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 11, 2009)

Count me out of the competition also.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 11, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Count me out of the competition also.



Another "power cruncher" willing to sacrifice for other members. Awesome!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm currently making a GIF image, I'm sure that it'll be great when I'm Finished
I'll upload it As Soon As I Finish


----------



## mrsemi (Jun 17, 2009)

*Good idea*

That is one sweet looking tower.  Been crunching less than a month now and that sweet looking thing is definitely enough incentive to keep going.  

I was tempted to stop as my current I7 rig runs worse than my q rig gaming and I'm baffled as to where the lag is.  Hard drive sounds like popcorn and gpu freezes.   I turned off indexing, still runs rough, will sort it out.

Thanks for the inspiration, hell I might even buy one of those some day after I learn to overclock.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 21, 2009)

i think need new thread every week , an active thread and with many posts about WCG just like this thread but need an quote post in beginning contend small definition about WCG with link to main WCG thread


----------

